# Leopard Gecko Gone/Going Blind?



## Al_T (Dec 17, 2006)

Good Afternoon,

Recently I have noticed a drastic change in behaviour by my 1year old Leopard Gecko (Keith).

He has always been a-ok.. Eats well, drinks plenty of water, VERY active when I take him out.. But his eyes.. Well, something is up.

Recently, it appears that he sleeps with his eyelids open.. Also, I can no longer see his pupils: e.g - his eyes are jet black... Its like his eyes are closed (with his eyelids open) and he cant open them?

He is clearly blind as now when I take him out of his tank, he seems petrified and doesnt move at all..

Is it possible that this could be like a temproary disease caused by ticks/mites or some other? and what would be the best course of treatment?

He seems capable of finding his water dish.. He is powering through that, I just have major concerns of him eating as to how he is supposed to hunt live food when he cant see? - I have always put his mealworms in a small bowl in the corner of his tank..

Also, anyone have any views on Great Western Referrals in Swindon? They are the nearest exotic vet.

Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks

Al


----------



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi there,

sorry to hear Keith is having a bad time.

My male GOdfrey lost his sight due to infection early this year and if they can't see to eat they deteriorate quite rapidly, losing all enthusiasm for food and excercise. It's vital you get him to a vets asap as if it is caused by mites for example the situation will only get worse. If caught early enoguh it may be treatable. 

If thats not the case you may just have to keep him as comfortable as possible and hand feed him. 

It was a long process to get our sback to normal by having antibiotics and hand feeding him but he eventually got through it. That was caused by a bad shed where skin stayed over his eyes.

Did you say he was drinking lots? If so that may be a sign of something wrong 

Keep us updated!

Han


----------



## Al_T (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks!.

Yeah, I took Keith to Great Western Referrals in Swindon this morning, they prescribed him some eyedrops.

A little tricky to apply, need to open his eyes with some cotton buds and drop the 'bombs' right onto the globe, very difficult with only 1 person.. But whilst attempting this on his left eye.. I saw his eye totally open and could see the pupil, safe.

The Doc said the right eye is much worse, so fingers crossed.

On another note, I said to the Doc that I was using Calci-Sand in the tank - which has been recently bought to my attention as being terrible.. So he did an X-Ray on Keith to show the effects of it.

X-Ray shown a little build up of sand in Keiths gut... Shame, I just went and bought 3 bags of the stuff.


----------



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep we kept Godfey on Calci sand up until that point too not thinking it could harm him. He had a very small amount in him but enough to scare me not to use it again.

I now don't use any sand both because of impaction worries and the fact that the dust could get in his eyes causing scratches and infection again. We now keep him on a mixture of kitchen towel and slates, its cheaper and so much easier to clean!

The eye drops will take a while but you will probably find it will suddenly clear up - heres hoping anyway.

Would love to se some pics of Keith if you have any!

Yeah feeding is a bit of a nightmare on your own but you soon get the knack of it - dropping it onto the eye ball looks weird I know but its the best thing to do. Has he ben eating much?

Han


----------



## Al_T (Dec 17, 2006)

Eating other than the Calci Sand?  - Dont think so.. Im constantly trying to hand feed him mealworms with little with what one would call success..

I will probably move away from the Calci Sand once his vision is restored. I dont particulary want to go changing his 'home' whilst he cant see. He knows where his water dish is and I dont want him to lose it 

The Doc aloso recommended Kitchen Towel/Paper.. But what do you mean by "Slates"?

As for a photo.. This is my fave  - Closely followed by the one of him on my Guitar..

And I can smell my lunch burning


----------



## Al_T (Dec 17, 2006)

Oops


----------



## Al_T (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, plus the one with the Cricket on his head.


----------



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

Awww what cute pics!!! Was that pic taken before his eye problem. He looks really healthy in that pic - if a little miffed with the cricket!!!  

To be honest I would sugegst taking him off the calci sand sooner rather than later. As long as all his hides/water bowl are put back in the same place and still smell of him he shouldn't be affected. I'm only suggesting because the dust and sand can get stuck in the eyes (especially with the eye drops) and cause scratching and infection. It's best not to risk any more probs!!  

When feeding him try holding him firm with his front legs under your fingers so he can't wriggle - be sure to support his tail. To drop food in try stroking the corners of his mouth with your finger or tweezers and his mouth should open...and hey presto...drop the food in! Don't try it with live meal worms though as they will wriggle and harm his insides if he doesn't chew it!

We found from doing this for a few weeks our Godfrey bonded really well with us adn loves to be held now (although I am the bad cop now!  )

Give it a go an let me know!

Han


----------

